

Core War: Two Programs Enter, One Program Leaves - edw519
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001090.html

======
enonko
If you like Core Wars you might also be interested in Tierra, which was one of
the first large scale experiment in artificial evolution.
<http://life.ou.edu/tierra/>

------
technoguyrob
This reminds me of Bot Wars friends and I used to have on IRC. I dug up the
code for my bot (the champion, no one could defeat it! YC hackers can probably
make an even more powerful one):

<http://therobert.org/stuff/takeover_2.zip>

Fully strategized IRC bot teams! I put up an IRC server and am watching them
fight each other, it's really fun. Come watch with me!

irc://24.14.149.24/takeoverz

------
Tichy
I played that a lot while in high school. It actually has a lot of interesting
and beautiful aspects. Strategies evolved a lot since Dewdney's first
articles. I still plan to write a blog article about them one of these days.

There is also a newsgroup, rec.games.corewar - currently apparently being
flooded by an overenthusiastic newbie, but I checked a couple of days ago, and
many famous old-timers where still around.

------
JudoCoder
Don't call me an old fart - I am not that old.

~~~
jgrahamc
Maybe not, but may I introduce you the the 'Reply' button with which you may
reply to your child's post (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=153520>) thus
created 'threaded' conversations which are easier for us to follow.

BTW How old are you? There are some old farts here and middle farts like me.

------
Husafan
I love this type of code on code violence. Our machine learning professor had
us do several of these in college. Another cool one is Robocode, from IBM
alphaworks: <http://www.alphaworks.ibm.com/tech/robocode>

~~~
KiwiNige
Another post pointed me at the Netflix prize <http://www.netflixprize.com/>
the other day. Got me to thinking what other programming contests one could
make money from. Bit of a long shot, but then a start up can be too.

------
chrisbroadfoot
Wow, I can't believe Core Wars is making a rejuvenation...! My dad told me
about this game a couple months ago (saying it's the only game he's ever
played! -- old fart!)

